# Is GBAtemp the best site evar?



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 29, 2009)

Topic. I think so.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 29, 2009)

ever*


----------



## Elritha (Jul 29, 2009)

You shouldn't even have to ask such a question. Those who think otherwise know where the door is.


----------



## Hardkaare (Jul 29, 2009)

Google.com maybe? since you can get to all sorts of sites.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 29, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> ever*


Nope. Evar! Muhahaha!


----------



## Just Joe (Jul 29, 2009)

Well icanhascheezburger.com has a special place in my heart...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2009)

zombo.com is the best site ever. You can do ANYTHING at zombo.com


----------



## Domination (Jul 29, 2009)

The win blows wherever Antonkan goes.

J/K.

Its certainly one of the best gaming sites; forums with nice community. Its as good as my frequented downloading site.


----------



## Minox (Jul 29, 2009)

I like GBAtemp. I really do.

But until "ever" is over I'm not prepared to make statements such as that one.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 29, 2009)

I like it very much but best site ever ? This word is too strong to describe so I wont say anything to be hoenst.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Jul 29, 2009)

No question. I haven't seen another site with community more dedicated than this.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Im addicted to 2 sites right now.

And that's Vgboxart and GBATemp.

But VGBA is starting to fail now a days.


----------



## Advi (Jul 30, 2009)

Since GBAtemp isn't a pornography site, i'd have to say no.


----------



## davidsl_128 (Jul 30, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Fiesty Panda (Jul 30, 2009)

If it wasn't, could I do this?


----------



## jazvdb (Aug 12, 2009)

....well...... it is one extremely active forum for hacking....

so yeah!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

In short, probably yeah, at least for me, because other then my few temper friends, I have NO internet friends..and community is what's keeping me here!


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 12, 2009)

I have more internet buddies than real friends.


----------



## chrisman01 (Aug 12, 2009)

GBAtemp introduced me to flashcarts and Wii modding.

So, HECK YESZ


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 12, 2009)

GBAfail is fail.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 12, 2009)

Fiesty Panda said:
			
		

> If it wasn't, could I do this?


Wat


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 16, 2009)

It's good for updates and all that...

But, it lacks general discussion activities unrelated to gaming.


----------



## redact (Aug 16, 2009)

Nonuser said:
			
		

> It's good for updates and all that...
> 
> But, it lacks general discussion activities unrelated to gaming.



hit up gbatemp's irc chan if you want some freindly off topic chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i spend most of my time there now XD


----------



## TheDestroyer (Aug 16, 2009)

In terms of gaming forum sites, I'd say GBAtemp is the best.. Actually, this is the only forum I'm in and active 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find most of what i need here..


----------



## dsf33r24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Why would anyone ask that question? OF COARSE It IS!!!


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Oct 9, 2009)

No.Its a little behind from the rest of the internet.

Rest of internet ===> Evony ads
GBAtemp         ===> Regular ads

See  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2009)

best non-pornographic site =D

(well excluding costello's private stash)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> best non-pornographic site =D
> 
> (well excluding costello's private stash)



I lost the link to Costello's private stash when I switched to Chrome... You wouldn't happen to still have this piece of information, would you?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2009)

yes


----------



## Oh Really? (Oct 9, 2009)

what is "GBAtemp"


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes it IS !!!


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 9, 2009)

It's one of the best forums I've ever found. And it keeps me busy at college!


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh Really? said:
			
		

> what is "GBAtemp"


Oh Really?


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 9, 2009)

GBAtemp is one of my 4 main sites.

the other two are www.thatguywiththeglasses.com, www.youtube.com
and www.google.com.

I can't decide which one is the best site... hrm... EVAR!


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 9, 2009)

yea its one of the sites i go on daily


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 9, 2009)

will i be banned if i say no?^^
no of course it is:.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, it's one of my favorite sites.  I also like reading racketboy (retro gaming), atariage, thepurplecube.  My problem is spending too much time on these sites and not enough time playing games.


----------



## toh_yxes (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep daily ritual. But for some reason, I havent been posting as much as I used to.


----------



## playallday (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd say yes.  GBAtemp is big enough that you can get help, but not so big you never know anyone.



			
				Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> I am fail.


Fixed.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 12, 2009)

YES It IS


----------



## david432111 (Oct 12, 2009)

*YEAH!*


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 12, 2009)

GBAtemp is all good and everything, 

...but then you get topics like *this*, or "WHAT FL4SHCARD SHOULD I GET PLZTHX!?!?!" or even "WII USB LOADER NOT WORKING DOIT FOR ME PLZTHX!?!"

The actual community is awesome.


----------



## iFish (Oct 12, 2009)

hack yeah all you need to know about hacking and more gaming sceen


----------



## Splych (Oct 12, 2009)

Chyeah! I find it the best site ever


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 12, 2009)

not EVER...but until people dedicate a site to my life and eventual world dictatorship then I'll say yes


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2009)

If it is I would hate to see the worst.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 13, 2009)

No, facebook.com is the best site ever.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm.....well I like it.  Don't really care what other people think.


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 13, 2009)

no

but it would be if I were to become mod... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 13, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> no
> 
> but it would be if I were to become mod... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...


Since you suggest becoming one, your chance goes down


----------



## swornsecrets (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea I would say so, I'm on here like everyday all day, and I'm visiting from my cell if I cant use the computer.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 11, 2009)

Well.....this is the only forum that I visit everyday.GBAtemp.net is certainlythe best site for DS & Wii hackers.


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 11, 2009)

sometimes.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 11, 2009)

It used to be one of my favourite sites but I tend not to use it much these days, mainly because I have lost interest in the nds as the latest games don't interest me, I dislike the wii.

I'm afraid gbatemp has went downhill by alot, my reasons for saying this......


1. Performance, gbatemp has got far to slow these days even when there isn't a big release about to be dumped, constant errors, features disabled, unreliable. I don't blame the admins for this as it costs alot of money and requires alot of work which they clearly put into the site.

2. gbatemp community, The members these days seem to be completly diffrent from a couple of years ago, the place is covered in trolls(bonemonkey copycats), leechers, attention seekers, know it alls, kids these days.

I don't like saying things like this but its my honest opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps there is probably alot of grammar/spelling mistakes in this post but I can't be arsed fixing them


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 11, 2009)

double post, server crapped out.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2009)

Gbatemp.net sucks ass.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 28, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Gbatemp.net sucks ass.


----------



## rizzod (Apr 7, 2010)

Eerpow said:
			
		

> GBAtemp is one of my 4 main sites.
> 
> the other two are www.thatguywiththeglasses.com, www.youtube.com
> and www.google.com.
> ...


ThatGuyWithTheGlasses.com Sucks Political Balls... i should know... i worked there.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 7, 2010)

Its the best site for getting knowledge and help on ds and wii hacking/modding. 
Best site ever? Nah


----------



## supervenice (Apr 7, 2010)

YEAHBA!!!!!!!!!


FACEBOOK.KOTAKU AND GBATEMP ARE THE BEST SITES IN MY SOUL RIGHT NOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .........pls send me a free SCdstwo cart.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 7, 2010)

It's up there.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

this best website is this

if your not from the uk you won't find it funny


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

nathanking said:
			
		

> this best website is this
> 
> if your not from the uk you won't find it funny



Agreed


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

nathanking said:
			
		

> this best website is this
> 
> if your not from the uk you won't find it funny


It wasn't funny in the first place....


----------



## House Spider (Apr 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> nathanking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand it.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2010)

nathanking said:
			
		

> this best website is this
> 
> if your not from the uk you won't find it funny


Its unfunny to none UK people because its unfunny.

When I become Prime Minister (which I will) I will ban all of these bastard comparison adverts.

Also the site with the secret raulpica & b-blue porn video is better than here.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> nathanking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you talking about www.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.co.uk/sexy

Edit: who edited the site name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't think it was that secret


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

i hate comparison adverts aswell but the meerkat ones are funny


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

nathanking said:
			
		

> i hate comparison adverts aswell but the meerkat ones are funny


The GoCompare man must die.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> nathanking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 7, 2010)

nathanking said:
			
		

> this best website is this
> 
> if your not from the uk you won't find it funny


I'm Dutch and I found it funny.
By the way, meerkat is actually a dutch word. In english it means lake-cat.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 7, 2010)

Well it's no Zombocom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.zombo.com/


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> By the way, meerkat is actually a dutch word. In english it means lake-cat.








Seriously. That's awesome.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 7, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Well it's no Zombocom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best site ever.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 10, 2010)

It's a good--no--GREAT site, but there may be other sites better than this.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 10, 2010)

This site is only good for gaming info. This not the site for entertainment and Comedy lol


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

best place to get info on new games


----------



## PyroSpark (Apr 10, 2010)

Haxxor sanctuary. xD


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably..


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

No doubt. gbatemp


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 15, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> best place to get info on new games



Hmmm for dumps? LOL
or 
announcement? 

announcement wise is pretty slow

due to some reason... it is not the best but it is one of the better forum


----------



## raulpica (Apr 15, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Hadriano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ssshhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I'll come to live in UK when you'll become Prime Minister, Hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And GBAtemp is obviously the best site EVAR


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 16, 2010)

I prefer 4chan.


----------

